# Just got my Guinea Pig today!



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

Her name is Zoya, she's 3 months old.
We're using our little cage from our recently died dwarf hamster, which was usually meant to be for rats.
She has some fresh straw which she eats and hides in. She also has food and water.

We're gonna buy her a new cage later, when we get some money.

Any suggestions?
Any toys?
What size?
- We're MAYBE gonna buy another female piggy later. 
But it depends on how shy she will get then. I just don't want her to be lonely, neither do I want her to get shy.

- Nick, 15 years old.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

I would DEFINITELY get her a companion. For guinea pigs, social interaction with their own species is so important, that in Sweden, it is ILLEGAL to buy or sell guinea pigs in anything less than pairs. It's considered cruelty to animals. Also, if you spend lots of time with her everyday, she shouldn't get shy, but I honestly cannot stress the importance of a companion of her own species. They aren't that expensive, usually between 30 and 50 dollars.

Do you mean hay? Hay is much better than straw, which really doesn't provide the guinea any of the nutrition it needs to stay healthy. Chopped fruits and veggies are great for guineas, especially the veggies. Too much fruit can give them diabetes (all that sugar), but it makes for a nice occasional treat. Mine loved apple slices and grapes. Also, research which veggies are good and bad for rodents and cavies. We stuck mainly to lettuces (not iceberg...no nutritional value), carrots, cucumbers. Celery and onions aren't too good for guineas, (actually, onions are bad for any animal). Also feed a high quality pellet feed. Free feed hay. Also, fresh water everyday, no brainer, haha.

What size is the current cage? Guinea pigs need A LOT of space to run around and play in. When I had guinea pigs, we built a raised (off the floor so the dog couldn't bother them...i'm thinking the legs were about 2 to 2 1/2 feet) 16 square foot enclosure (4'x4', and 1' tall), out of fairly cheap materials. We used lumber that we watersealed, but that isn't a great option for all people, or for all piggies (some chew more than others). If you want, I can post a link to a design for a fairly easy, cheap enclosure that is great for guineas.

Good toys for guinea pigs include toys that they can safely chew, like those eco-houses or whatever they are called, made from hay, i think. My gerbils love those, and it keeps their teeth down. Some guineas enjoy seesaws and ramps, others like tunnels and the like. Paper bags filled with hay and other, hidden treats are guinea heaven! Balled up newspaper is fun to push around. Toilet paper rolls are fun to throw around and fun to sculpt with guinea teeth, haha. Wheels and exercise balls aren't good choices, as a guinea's spine just wasn't meant to bend in that way. Just use good judgment and be creative, and you should be fine.

It's important that your guinea has a dark, safe place it can hide, both when it is in its enclosure and out. Guineas are prey animals in the wild, and this little hidey hole will help your guinea pig feel safe. My guinea pigs had cardboard boxes that had holes cut into the sides for them to enter, and these were replaced regularly. You could use those plastic igloos, but be aware that some guineas chew these, and if that begins, remove them immediately. Plastic can cause blockages.

I hope you have years of joy and fun with your girl. She is a cutie!


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

PandaBee said:


> I would DEFINITELY get her a companion. For guinea pigs, social interaction with their own species is so important, that in Sweden, it is ILLEGAL to buy or sell guinea pigs in anything less than pairs. It's considered cruelty to animals. Also, if you spend lots of time with her everyday, she shouldn't get shy, but I honestly cannot stress the importance of a companion of her own species. They aren't that expensive, usually between 30 and 50 dollars.
> 
> Do you mean hay? Hay is much better than straw, which really doesn't provide the guinea any of the nutrition it needs to stay healthy. Chopped fruits and veggies are great for guineas, especially the veggies. Too much fruit can give them diabetes (all that sugar), but it makes for a nice occasional treat. Mine loved apple slices and grapes. Also, research which veggies are good and bad for rodents and cavies. We stuck mainly to lettuces (not iceberg...no nutritional value), carrots, cucumbers. Celery and onions aren't too good for guineas, (actually, onions are bad for any animal). Also feed a high quality pellet feed. Free feed hay. Also, fresh water everyday, no brainer, haha.
> 
> ...


Amazing info, thanks.

And yes, I meant hay.

I know she needs places to hide n stuff, i'm also gonna buy that in the near future.

I just had her up. Me n my mom have her up like 5 times a day, 10-20 minutes. She's adorable.

- How long do they live?

*Edited by Kiko NO Cursing!!!*


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

btw, why does she lick and nip me?

She makes these sounds when she's comfortable, but still licks n nips a bit.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

The licking could be because your skin tastes salty.

The nipping could be because she's testing you, or she really isn't comfortable. I'm not quite sure what other reasons there would be, because my guineas never exhibited that behavior.

Depending on the care received, a pet guinea pig could live anywhere between 4 and 8 years.

I would make or buy her a playpen, where she can run and play everyday for at least an hour. Guinea pigs need lots of exercise to stay happy and healthy. 

Now, I don't want to come off as lecturing or rude or anything, but in the future, it's better for both you AND the animal if you do all the research before bringing the animal home. At this point, the best thing for you to do would be to go to the petstore and buy a book on guinea pig care. Usually, these books will tell you about the actual animal, about its history in captivity, its behavior, and how to properly house, feed, groom, and play with your guinea pig. Some may also include chapters on guinea pig health, and these are important to read. It's really important to know what the most common ailments of guinea pigs are, and how to recognize them, so that when necessary, you can get your guinea to a vet asap.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Also, if and when you decide to get another guinea, shoot me a message and I will send you a link to a website that is ace...has the process down to a science, haha.


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

PandaBee said:


> The licking could be because your skin tastes salty.
> 
> The nipping could be because she's testing you, or she really isn't comfortable. I'm not quite sure what other reasons there would be, because my guineas never exhibited that behavior.
> 
> ...


She must be comfortable, because of the cute sounds she makes (I have read about noises, lol )
Maybe she's bored? I can't see why she should be testing me


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

aah, she just talked alot, bit me and pee'd and poop'd on the couch.

now I know why! fantastic. ;D


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

It can sometimes just be a chewing thing. My mother has five guinea pigs and they are definitely comfortable being held. A couple of hers do the nibbling thing too.


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

ratfan06 said:


> It can sometimes just be a chewing thing. My mother has five guinea pigs and they are definitely comfortable being held. A couple of hers do the nibbling thing too.


It could be.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Ditto PandaBee on the hay, space, and needing a companion. You want to find a good knowledgeable rescue to get her a companion from. Pet stores are bad places to get any animal because they buy from either unknowledgeable back yard breeders or pet mills; many pet store guinea pigs will come to you missexed, with parasites or URI (sometimes both) and maybe even pregnant if female. Because female guinea pigs have a one in five chance risk of dying as a direct result of pregnancy, birth or toxemia after birth, a breeder shouldn't be an option either; unfortunately the majority of breeders are just as bad as pet stores, keeping their animals in undersized cages and breeding only for looks with little to no regard for health or genetics. A good rescue will quarantine the guinea pig, treat them for all known medical problems, and some will even spay or neuter them already. They will offer as much post-adoption support as you need, will house them in proper size clean cages and will take them back at any time if you cannot keep them later down the road for whatever reason.

Two females need a cage space of at least 9 square feet, 10.5 - 13 being even better. The more space the better with these guys since they can't run on wheels (it can cause permanent damage to their spines). 

For food they need an unlimited supply of grass hay (timothy, orchard, bluegrass, etcetera) and a high quality pellet such as Oxbow or Kleenmama's Hayloft (alfalfa based for ones under 1 year, or timothy based for those a year old plus).

I'll PM you with some great care sites, where to find a cavy savvy veterinarian in your state, and how to make your own cage. It's so much cheaper to make your own cubes and coroplast cage, and all but one commercial cage available are all too small for one guinea pig, let alone two.


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

Critter aficionado said:


> Ditto PandaBee on the hay, space, and needing a companion. You want to find a good knowledgeable rescue to get her a companion from. Pet stores are bad places to get any animal because they buy from either unknowledgeable back yard breeders or pet mills; many pet store guinea pigs will come to you missexed, with parasites or URI (sometimes both) and maybe even pregnant if female. Because female guinea pigs have a one in five chance risk of dying as a direct result of pregnancy, birth or toxemia after birth, a breeder shouldn't be an option either; unfortunately the majority of breeders are just as bad as pet stores, keeping their animals in undersized cages and breeding only for looks with little to no regard for health or genetics. A good rescue will quarantine the guinea pig, treat them for all known medical problems, and some will even spay or neuter them already. They will offer as much post-adoption support as you need, will house them in proper size clean cages and will take them back at any time if you cannot keep them later down the road for whatever reason.
> 
> Two females need a cage space of at least 9 square feet, 10.5 - 13 being even better. The more space the better with these guys since they can't run on wheels (it can cause permanent damage to their spines).
> 
> ...


We bought it in Plantorama. Males and Female's weren't together, and the females weren't pregnant, or else they wouldn't sell them.

Just bought another female, so now Zoya has a friend.

Gonna buy a proper house tomorrow, instead of plastic, and a rabbit cage. Alot of space there ;-)


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Not to argue, but pet stores sell pregnant guinea pigs all the time. Just go over to the GuineaLynx forums and look at topics started by people who've purchased a pet store or even breeder guinea pig only to find out they were either pregnant or mis-sexed and they ended up with two of the opposite sex which resulted in pregnancy. Just fair warning. Pet store animals and many breeder cavies also aren't the best genetics or health wise, since guinea pigs are bred for appearance (which in some breeds has led to it's own health issues like skin conditions, to lethal whites babies born dead or seriously deformed). Some get lucky, others not so much. Same with pet store rats.


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

Critter aficionado said:


> Not to argue, but pet stores sell pregnant guinea pigs all the time. Just go over to the GuineaLynx forums and look at topics started by people who've purchased a pet store or even breeder guinea pig only to find out they were either pregnant or mis-sexed and they ended up with two of the opposite sex which resulted in pregnancy. Just fair warning. Pet store animals and many breeder cavies also aren't the best genetics or health wise, since guinea pigs are bred for appearance (which in some breeds has led to it's own health issues like skin conditions, to lethal whites babies born dead or seriously deformed). Some get lucky, others not so much. Same with pet store rats.


Could be, but my guinea's aren't.


----------

